# archery lingo



## HogHunterInFl (Aug 27, 2003)

To Your Door


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## big woods bucks (Apr 21, 2011)

Thank You.JV


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

big wood bucks.


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

Welcome to AT! Enjoy the Site!

It means To Your Door


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------

